# How much longer??? Need advice.



## Kristina.R (Jun 20, 2020)

We rescued this little mare from an auction. Had the vet out and did a blood test and it came back as “more than 9 months pregnant”. I know nothing about having a pregnant mare and how to know when they are close. I have been reading up and on it and as of now her udder is not filing up. Doesn’t look like she has the “v” belly yet. Any thoughts or how much longer she may have?


----------



## Jodie (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi Kristina! I’m also having my first foal (also an auction rescue) so I’m far from experienced, but there’s lots of people on here, who I’m sure will be replying shortly, that really know their stuff! I just wanted to say hi and welcome! There are quite a few of us in the same boat at the moment, and it’s really lovely to have people to chat to who are going through the exact same thing! You’ll find the people on here are really wonderful.
Comparing her photos to some others that are really close to foaling/photos just before they have foaled, I don’t think she has the V belly yet, especially in the second picture, but again I’m not an expert! There’s a ton of really useful information on here that can help you with what signs to look for etc. Thank you for saving this little beauty!


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome! Thank you so much for rescuing her, she's beautiful! I'm not one of the experts either but I'm sure they'll be along soon. When was the blood test done? From the pictures she doesn't look ready yet but I've learned all the signs can be really deceiving in some of them, hopefully she's one who's read the book. Can you get a shot of her from behind at her height but back a few feet? Have you been able to see or feel any movement? In a perfect world you'll be looking for her udder to start developing then you should have 4-6 weeks to go. Keep reading, there's tons of great info here to help you be ready to help with a little one if she needs it. Please keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 21, 2020)

Welcome! Thank you giving her a loving home, she's gorgeous!!



Taz said:


> In a perfect world you'll be looking for her udder to start developing then you should have 4-6 weeks to go.


Or in Tilly's world it's way longer.  LOL


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Welcome! Thank you giving her a loving home, she's gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Or in Tilly's world it's way longer.  LOL


Yup, that would be going on 12 weeks now


----------



## Kristina.R (Jun 21, 2020)

Taz said:


> Hello and welcome! Thank you so much for rescuing her, she's beautiful! I'm not one of the experts either but I'm sure they'll be along soon. When was the blood test done? From the pictures she doesn't look ready yet but I've learned all the signs can be really deceiving in some of them, hopefully she's one who's read the book. Can you get a shot of her from behind at her height but back a few feet? Have you been able to see or feel any movement? In a perfect world you'll be looking for her udder to start developing then you should have 4-6 weeks to go. Keep reading, there's tons of great info here to help you be ready to help with a little one if she needs it. Please keep us updated on how she's doing.


Blood test was done about 2 weeks ago and we just got the results this past Friday.


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

I've never had a blood test done but if it said more than 9 months then you aren't far off. I'd be checking her over every day for changes and putting together a foaling kit. Do you plan on putting a camera up to watch her? It looks and sounds like she could be at about the same stage as Snickers, Pepper and Rosie. It's always good to have someone to talk to while you're going slowly crazy waiting .


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 22, 2020)

What a beautiful girl! I can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2020)

Oh! Taz is totally right on...She looks just like the same stage or close anyway, of my girl Snickers. Initially I was told she was bred in June but in comparing her with other pics on this site, she didn't seem as far along and her belly keeps changing shape, from riding pretty low to not looking pregnant at all. Her flanks look pretty filled in just like Snickers. So, knowing what I know now...that Snickers was most likely bred ANYTIME during last summer..she is probably 10-12 months. I know that doesn't help and it's truly just a guess from a perfect newbie. Snickers also has some swelling, but no true udder filling yet. I've posted enough pics on this site (often more than intended because I'm really BAD at that). She is also a pinto. Take a look if you want. I think you might see they are similar, but of course, I really doubt Snickers read "the book!" Keep a picture record to see the differences, sometimes they are difficult to remember exactly where they were at what point.


----------



## Kristina.R (Jun 22, 2020)

Taz said:


> I've never had a blood test done but if it said more than 9 months then you aren't far off. I'd be checking her over every day for changes and putting together a foaling kit. Do you plan on putting a camera up to watch her? It looks and sounds like she could be at about the same stage as Snickers, Pepper and Rosie. It's always good to have someone to talk to while you're going slowly crazy waiting .


We do have cameras in her pen area and inside the shelter.


----------



## Taz (Jun 22, 2020)

That's wonderful!! Now you just have to wait till she starts showing signs that she's getting close and then you can join us on foal watch every hour or so at night.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry I can't be much help because Snickers' previous owner wasn't sure. But I have at so many pregnant mini pics lately on various sites and books and so much support and info from this website, I am going to guess my girl is probably 10 1/2 to 11ish months. I just took some more pics with my phone, but it's so dark and gloomy today and both my girls are pretty dark in the undercarriage. I have to put them on the computer so I can magnify and get a clearer picture (getting old these days!). Any babies today?


----------

